# Shelter To Start Euthanizing - No Money For Food



## Katie "Bird" (May 19, 2009)

*Crossposting from LRF
*The Humane Society of Cedar Creek Lake at Tool Texas is currently undergoing some heart breaking choices. Their normal food sponsor, Walmart, cut the donation of food by more than 50% a couple of month ago. The shelter no longer has the funds to continue to purchase food for the many animals they have. Adoptions are down and no rescue groups have stepped in the take animals.
_Please visit their website and donate if you can_:*www.hsccl.org*

*This is one of the many cuties there:* 
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13888395

This young lady has the sweetest face ever. She was well behaved when we were taking her picture and seems to have a very gentle spirit.

The only problem with her is she has no home. Make a difference in this beautiful animals life and come adopt her today.

POLLY


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

This is so hearbreaking.  I really hope they are able to get some help. Polly is BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

This makes me ill! I've sent this thread to Mylissy and DallasGold.... they're both with GRRNT. I saw this on our news last night....... so sad.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

When you know that there is dog food is thrown out into the trash becuase it has 'expired' while sitting on the grocery store/pet supply shelf...it is sickening to know that these animals could be kept alive if they had access to it...


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

Oh dear, this is so sad. And Polly is a doll!


----------



## Katie "Bird" (May 19, 2009)

Just emailed all GRR in TX. Please get out to all your contacts. So sad.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Does Polly really look like a mix????


----------



## Katie "Bird" (May 19, 2009)

Hey guys if you are a member of any other breed forums please crosspost this info there as well. Many different breeds at this shelter that need attention. Just ssend them the first part of my post. Thanks!


----------



## Katie "Bird" (May 19, 2009)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Does Polly really look like a mix????


In her sitting photo she looks like she has a strip on her face. Two other GP there. Wonder if they came in together. Either way she is just adorable.
Wish she were closer..........hubby would kill me.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm off to our feed store and I'm going to talk to the manager to see if they can donate some food. Anybody else in the DFW area......call where you buy food and see if they will donate.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

ALSO..... if you click on their website, they have a donation bar. Even $10. would help I'm sure. PLEASE, if you can..... donate.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Where is Tool, Texas? How about the pet foodbank in Houston?

Here is an article about them
http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/metropolitan/6186315.html


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mygoldencharlie*

MyGoldenCharlie.

Email the shelter about the food bank.

The shleter in Tool TX has a wonderful volunteer.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

How sad...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Polly*

Please emal the Golden REt. Rescues for Polly.
I think she looks like a Golden Ret.

Also, I bet Petsmart Charities would donate food if they contacted them.
The shelter must contact them

http://www.petsmartcharities.org/about/index.php


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> MyGoldenCharlie.
> 
> Email the shelter about the food bank.
> 
> The shleter in Tool TX has a wonderful volunteer.


Good idea Karen, I emailed them with the info


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks*

I emld them about Petsmart Charities too.
Please everyone email all you know about their plight and post on any other forums you belong to.
I looked up Tool TX it's about 1 hr. 12 mins. from Dallas.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

Katie "Bird" said:


> Hey guys if you are a member of any other breed forums please crosspost this info there as well. Many different breeds at this shelter that need attention. Just ssend them the first part of my post. Thanks!


 
I sent this to my sister, she moderates a Boxer forum. I will also donate online. Thank you for sharing this, very sad.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

My email to the shelter was bounced back so I sent email to the food bank asking them to help this shelter.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

This is so sad...That middle picture of Polly just breaks my heart. It looks like she's thinking..."I want to go home...I want to go home"...

People in the area should also contact small pet shops. I was sitting on almost $500.00 worth of food to donate, (Wellness, Evo, Innova, Merrick), and I had the hardest time finding rescues to take the food, (A LOT of donations are given in my area). Finally, one that rescues dogs from Mexico took all of it. A lot of manufactures don't even take/want returned food back, they just need the UPC label off the bags. I know that many stores just throw the bags out, basically they just want it out of their store.

Wish I was closer, we actually have more food now to donate.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Tool is about 45 min- an hour southeast of Dallas. I just talked with the shelter and for right now they are ok food wise. I also talked to the manager of the store where I buy food, and he was willing to get his bosses ok to donate. Also, when I asked him what kind of price he could give me if I was going to buy food and take down, he said that for Sportsmix ( ??? don't know the brand.... but they carry top notch food) he would sell me 40 lbs for $16. Good to know in case they need immediate help some other time.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Penny and Maggie's Mom*

Penny and Maggies Mom

Thanks for all theat you did!!

We also need to find some rescues for these dogs and for Polly!!!


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

Betty, did you PM DG anf Mk, or did you personally email em. Might be good to pass the info on to Becca, or Beth?? Just brainstorming here while I wait for the pharmacy to call me back., LOL


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Check with places like Petco and PetsMart. Since they allow returns of kibble if your dog doesn't like it, maybe they can donat the returned bags. I teach classes at an idependent pet store that saves such bags for a local rescue group.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Scarletts_Daddy said:


> Betty, did you PM DG anf Mk, or did you personally email em. Might be good to pass the info on to Becca, or Beth?? Just brainstorming here while I wait for the pharmacy to call me back., LOL


Boy B, you're making my brain work. I left DG and Mel. a note on their profile page. I don't know the 2 B's you're talking of ( aren't WE the only 2 B's????????). Like I said above, for right now they're set on food..... from what I take, the phones have been ringing off the hook. We do need to get some of those kiddos a rescue.


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

Oh I'd love to be able to take one. However with current arrangements here that wont happen til either hell freezes solid, or my folks decide its a worthwhile thing for them to allow me to do such. Personally I think the first option has more of a chance. LOL


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

MyGoldenCharlie said:


> Where is Tool, Texas? How about the pet foodbank in Houston?
> 
> Here is an article about them
> http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/metropolitan/6186315.html


East of Dallas


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Try contacting one of the major dog food companies. Many sponsor rescue. Maybe they will sponsor this shelter. Pedigree may also help. I know they do a lot already.

Opps, glad to hear they're all set on food. Now if the same people will pull and adopt or even foster!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

From what I remember about this shelter, during the warm weather, many people dump dogs out there near the lake. WTH?????


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

How about Pedigree? Not the best food, but Pedigree is active in rescue efforts. Beats being put to sleep due to lack of food.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Don't forget to contact Purina and Iams.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks everyone for the great suggestions to contact Purina, Iams, the pet food bank, Petsmart Charities.

I have emld. Petsmart Charities in the past for shelters or rescues and they require that someone from the shelter or rescue email or contact them.
It really makes sense.

So please email the Humane Society with all of your helpful suggestions.


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

Katie "Bird" said:


> Their normal food sponsor, Walmart, cut the donation of food by more than 50% a couple of month ago.


Oh poor Wal-Mart. Wouldn't want to cut into those billions of dollars to feed a few deprived animals.

UGH! *Americans spend $35 million every hour at Wal-Mart, twenty-four hours a day, every day of the year*. Wal-Mart is the world’s largest retailer with $374.526 billion in sales (fiscal year ending Jan 31. 2008) (Wal-Mart Facts and News, 2008).


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

If a transport can happen....I just emailed Polly's info to my daughter. She's been talking about adopting a Golden since they are moving into their new home with a large yard at the end of this month...in Massachusetts. She has 1 small dog and 2 cats though, so Polly would have to get along with other dogs and cats. It's a stretch, but I'm sending it, just in case.
Their dog, Conway, was from a Petfinder Ad/ and transport last Aug. I believe he came from Tennessee to Massachusetts.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

http://www.readlarrypowell.com/
Larry Powell has a blog about animal rescue issues in the North Texas area. If you scroll down you can see the shelter got a van load of food to tide them over; however, unless they have more adoptions they will need to start euthanizing. Sad situation. There is a lot of dumping in the area.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dallas Gold and*

*Dallas Gold*

So glad they got a van load of food but you are right what they need is adoptions.

Please if anyone can spare some time please email rescues for them.

*Paula Bedard*

I'm sure a transport could happen there have been many on here but you'd have to ask the shelter if they adopt out of state. Maybe PilotsNPaws or Animal Rescue Flights (volunteer pilots) would even be able to fly Polly -they both have forums you can post your need and contact info on.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Karen519 said:


> *Dallas Gold*
> 
> So glad they got a van load of food but you are right what they need is adoptions.
> 
> ...



Thanks, I'll pass this on to my daughter. She was just home for a visit and was commenting that she misses having a Golden. My Sam was her dog...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just looked at their Petfinder*

I just looked at their Petfinder to see if they have anything about adopting out of state-couldn't find anything, anyway besides beautiful Polly, there are two Great Pyrs there and Labs and an Aussie.

Oh please email rescues for them!!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

I got a reply from the food bank!! Texas people they need transport help!!

Faye-

We have already set aside some food for them and are working on 
transport arrangements. If you or any friends can help with transport or 
help defray freight costs, please let us know.

Thanks-

John Kane

Rescue Bank(sm)
A 501(c)(3) Non-profit Corporation
Serving the Animal Rescue and Foster Community 
www.rescuebank.org
[email protected]
713 385 5263 Cell

Warehouse:
1331 Upland, Bldg 2
Houston, TX 77043


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Golden Charlie*

Golden Charlie;

Maybe if you make the TX transport help needed another topic more people would volunteer.

Can you find out what transport help they need and when.
From and TO:
Date: 
Time.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

another good idea Karen


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Just put this on the transport thread, but I saw on our news this am that they now have about 2months worth of food on hand, and that 20 animals were adopted over the weekend.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

According to the Nat'l Great Pyr rescue forum, the pyr was pulled Saturday by a Texas pyr rescue and the 2 pyr mixes, Polly being one, are currently being worked on by a rescuer in Houston.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kathi*

Kathi

That is so great. I hope the rescue in Houston can save Polly and the other Pyr mixes there!

Oh, no, there are two other Great PYr mixes there

Polly
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13888395

Molly
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13878043

Tyke
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13888394


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Here is a link to the latest tv news report on this shelter

http://www.wfaa.com/sharedcontent/dws/wfaa/latestnews/stories/wfaa090623_lj_animalshelter.1b4402ff.htmlhttp://www.wfaa.com/sharedcontent/d...ies/wfaa090623_lj_animalshelter.1b4402ff.htmlhttp://www.wfaa.com/sharedcontent/d...ies/wfaa090623_lj_animalshelter.1b4402ff.html_lj_animalshelter.1b4402ff.html


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

http://www.readlarrypowell.com/
He has an update on the Tool Texas shelter situation. It looks like the DFW area rescue community stepped up to the plate with food and placement assistance. The shelter normally adopts 3 or 4 animals per week but last week 27 were adopted. 
I'm happy this shelter received such suppport, but worry about other smaller shelters in the country that may also be dependent on donations for their dog food.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dallas GOld*

Dallas Gold

I am so glad they got help but I hope people continue to contact rescues for the poor animals there and for the smaller rural shelters!!!


----------

